# Is this a cedar?



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Uncle has two near his deck. Huge. Like 15’ tall. Got them when they were 4’ tall
from the old church property. Seeds on them. I’d like to plant them. He said the seeds need to turn brown first. Any ideas?


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Arborvitae?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Arborvitae?


Arborvitae = deer candy.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Arbors can grow that tall?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

finlander said:


> Arbors can grow that tall?


Lots of different varieties. Some are more like bushes and others can reach 60-70 feet.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG. We have small ones around the property. Preemies. I won’t be around when they reach roof height.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

They can grow tall fairly quickly.

Careful when pruning. They can counter-attack with a mist, giving an intense sneeze/hystamine fit.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> Arborvitae = deer candy.


Didn't realize that. Interesting. Do they eat the leaves, or seeds, or both?


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

It's a Tsuga I believe (?), so Hemlock.

Edit:
Cedar family
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thuja


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Didn't realize that. Interesting. Do they eat the leaves, or seeds, or both?


Everything they can reach. This is just a pic that I pulled off the internet but it is exactly what I have seen around my area. I Googled "deer eating arborvitae." My aunt and uncle had arborvitae up by their house. The deer would come right up and look in the windows while devouring it.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> Everything they can reach. This is just a pic that I pulled off the internet but it is exactly what I have seen around my area. I Googled "deer eating arborvitae." My aunt and uncle had arborvitae up by their house. The deer would come right up and look in the windows while devouring it.
> 
> View attachment 432763


So much for the screen effect. Very interesting... I've seen them bottomed like that at times, and also in the woods, but my past neighbor had a line of arborvitae I watched deer walk or run by during twenty years and never saw them nibble on them so may be dependent on nutrition availability. In any case, makes perfect sense (cedar swamps...).


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Depends on ow hungry they are. Neighbors have arbors and they get hammered all the time by deer. I've seen deer in the roadway standing on hind legs reaching for the browse.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> So much for the screen effect. Very interesting... I've seen them bottomed like that at times, and also in the woods, but my past neighbor had a line of arborvitae I watched deer walk or run by during twenty years and never saw them nibble on them so may be dependent on nutrition availability. In any case, makes perfect sense (cedar swamps...).


Were the neighbor's trees variants of northern white cedar or eastern red cedar? Deer generally do not care much for eastern red. FM


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Forest Meister said:


> Were the neighbor's trees variants of northern white cedar or eastern red cedar? Deer generally do not care much for eastern red. FM


I'm not certain. When I had to cut some up, it reminded me most of the look of red cedar wood, and it was very hard. They went from about 15' to approx. 35' in about 20 years, as I recall the seeds were smaller and yellower than those pictured in the OP, and thick foliage from the ground up starting at approx 8' dia. I let a natural seeded seedling grow and with about 3 hrs of late morning direct sun was 4 or 5' tall at two or three yrs old. They probably came in pots from a home depot originally around 1995. ... if any of that helps.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Flat leaves, definitely white cedar family. Not sure of the exact sub species.


----------

